# working offshore



## late bloomer (Oct 12, 2010)

How does somebody get started working offshore?


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

You'll need a TWIC card. Last time I checked, you had to get them in Mobile. I think it's around $140. That card is needed just to get to the docks anymore. 

Then just start calling. There are services that guarantee to get you hired but they don't guarantee much else. You're better off doing the leg work yourself.

Any boat work experience will help!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.phihelico.com/human-resources

Good luck to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

I personally do not work offshore but have several friends that do and a few that are starting out too. 

A TWIC card is a good start. https://*twic*program.tsa.dhs.gov. After that, try and get your stcw-95 course out of the way. I believe they do those in Jacksonville and somewhere around New Orleans. Make sure you have ALL the credentials BEFORE you start applying, otherwise they'll just laugh at you and pick from the other 2,000 apps they receive a month. 

That's about all the imput I have but others will chime in. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------

